# Dell PERC H700 and H200 question...



## sugar (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, have somebody installed OpenBSD or FreeBSD with Dell H700 or H200 PERC hardware? Or do you know if its compatible with OpenBSD or FreeBSD ?

thanks in advance!!

Aldo


----------

